# please help me



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

hello,
i keep going to the doctor and i finally got a reason for not getting pregnant but the doctor never seen this before he said that my brain is sending the hormones to my ovaries and it is over working and i dont know what to we would love a baby but we cant 
can anyone help me with advice


----------



## hollyblue (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi Winkalik,

I'm sorry to hear you've had some bad news.  I know it's a shock.  

There is much knowledge on these boards.  Perhaps if you give a bit more information, such as your age, any tests you've had and the results, and more precisely what the doctor said, including any medical terminology, then I'm sure you will find help and advice here.

And do remember that a diagnosis is not cast in stone.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

It may be that it would be difficult to get pregnant naturally, but would your gp refer you for fertility treatment ?

I know it's a shock when you get devastating news.... if you could provide more details about things like where you are, and how long you've been trying, we can give you some more measured advice.

Hugs
Sheila


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

hello thank you,
i am 31 living in norfolk and i am getting married next year last year i miscarried in october and then in December last year i found i was pregnant again and miscarried again in jan but with quads i went to the doctors in march because i never got my period again and he gave me a pregnancy test it was negative and then i had a blood test and that came back negative again so they did a hormone test in september and it came back that my brain is telling my ovaries to work overtime and he made me appointment for the hospital he i finally got my period and he cancel my appointment so i dont know where to go from there all i want is to bring a child to my life and i cant seem to carry one and now i cant get any answers either i have seen 2 different doctors and they both are the same they said that they have never seen this before so they dont know what to do


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

i finally got my answer today i have been told that even if i have ivf there is only 5% chance of getting pregnant so i will be childless


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

5% is still a chance hunnie, my husband was given the devastating news that he had a zero sperm count, but he ferilized the one embryo we managed to get when we went through ICSI - and we had up to 20%, not great odds, but we were blessed.

Are there other ivf options you can look into such as egg share etc.

5% isn't great odds, but it's a chance all the same....hugs
Sheila


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you so much but i dont think i will be going down the ivf road as i am now single my partner left me tonight   so this is the end of the road for me


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Okay, so I just read this and wanted to reach out and give you a hug.  

It sounds like you've had an absolutely awful few days. I don't want to pry into your relationship, but you must both be raw from shock over the medical results and maybe you need to just take some time and space to let it settle in. Whatever support we can give, we are here. 

Take good care and stay in touch if it helps.


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you so much for the advice i really dont know where to turn at the moment


----------



## cosmopolitan4112008 (Oct 18, 2013)

Going for only one opinion is wrong. I know several cases where women were told they wouldn't be able to get pregnant and imagine-they did! With no treatments!
The fact that your partner has left you is perhaps good for you.  Rely on  God and pray.there is plenty fish in the sea.


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you for your advice i have decided that i will not sit back and let my life without children rule me i am doing alot of research on high FSH so i can understand my condition


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Good for you  

Glad to see you come out fighting. Do get a second opinion. There are more informed women than me on this forum, but I'm pretty sure that FSH fluctuates to a degree anyway (certainly mine does). Is that all they've done? Just test your FSH levels? 

Doctors can be great, but they can also be miserable and both state and private can have their agendas, it would be naive to think otherwise. 

At my last NHS consultation, which I waited two months for, the Doctor hadn't even read my file and we spent the first part arguing over what my case history was. 

So we went for a second opinion in the private sector, where I got a full hour of someone's time, clear information and recommended treatment options, and probability statistics on outcomes tailored to my age group and circumstances. £200 very well spent.


----------



## Daisy32 (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi winkalik,
Just wanted to send you lots of love and support. As smallbutmighty said FSH does change month to month. Did they tell you what yours was? Did you manage to see an IVF consultant in the end? My GP told me my bloods were all normal but sadly they were not. Again I agree with smallbutmighty that it maybe worth going for a second opinion or private consultation. Have you had any ultrasounds to look at your ovaries or any investigations?
By the way my FSH was 15.5 the day I started IVF and I'm 32.  
Don't give up hope sweetheart and don't wait. Check out all your options. 
Daisy xxx


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you for the advice i went to the doctors on Friday and he said that it aint my fsh levels that is high it is LH i had a ultrasound scan and they said my ovaries are fine same with my tubes  i have looked into IVF but i am really scared as i am scared of needles i have got to have another blood test on tuesday


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

well i went back to the doctors and asked for another opinion and he sent me for another blood test and it came back all clear so i am really happy


----------



## smallbutmighty (Aug 5, 2013)

Wahey! Always nice to see a happy story.


----------



## winkalik (Jul 4, 2012)

thank you so much it has helped me alot


----------

